

Clumsy pointers, or why most C coders don't get OO - DiabloD3
http://susam.in/blog/clumsy-pointers/

======
ggchappell
Why did you retitle this with "... or why most C coders don't get OO"? I don't
see the connection.

~~~
DiabloD3
Because the (ab-)use of void* instead of struct typedef pointers mean they do
not understand C is OO and typesafe.

tl;dr: void* is a code smell.

~~~
kstenerud
Where in that entire article is type void* even being used?

~~~
DiabloD3
Are we reading two different articles or what?

~~~
kstenerud
We must be, because all I see are pointers to "function returning void". Show
me where the void pointer is.

------
Craiggybear
Look, C is a PROCEDURAL language. But -- (and its a BIG but) without it, you
wouldn't (easily) have OO languages.

